# Halloween 2007



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks to the album feature, I have uploaded some pictures from 2007
I hope you like them


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I really love the way you laid out everything. Especially the skulls in the bushes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice gravedigger.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Now that’s a haunted yard! I’m to scared to set up a yard haunt in fear of theft. You did an incredible job. I love the creepy ghoul standing behind the gate. Very creepy!


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

fear of theft is a huge issue. Unfortunately the creepy ghoul - a Donna the Dead - was stolen from my yard at the end of the evening - just before I went to put the best pieces into the garage to keep them safe. They actually lifted her over the six foot fence to take her. 
Lesson learned
Next year, everything gets chained down -


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats too bad Bolt ..really sucks
great pics


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Look for sales on those coily screw-in lawn stakes that you chain your dog to... start stocking up on them.

Sweet layout bolt! Did you actually do that Celtic cross tombstone with the knotwork in it yourself? That is awesome!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job! Love the photos and the way things look, very natural and creepy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool haunted yard. 
So sorry to hear about Donna the Dead. I had a prop stolen out of my yard the day before Halloween one year...at a time when it was my only good prop. UGH!..I feel your pain.
You would think it would be safe behind a six foot fence!

I love the skulls in the bushes. I never would have thought to do that.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Great job, very nice lay out, love the celtic cross- like Revenant said, did you make it? Cool grave digger, a all around cool haunt. The skulls in th bushes, awesome idea, I may have to "borrow" it some time!
That is took bad about Donna, why some pople feel the need to wreak things for people, I'll never be abel to figure out.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Everything looks great!!!! I even love your tree, we don't see too many of those in cali!


----------

